# Application Transmission



## thomasmacpro16 (6 Mars 2012)

salut, j'utilise actuellement transmission pour mes téléchargements mais depuis hier ça ne marche plus ....., avez vous un logiciel fiable à me conseiller ???, merci de votre aide


----------



## Keikoku (9 Mars 2012)

Transmission est extrêmement fiable. Si tes téléchargement ne marchent plus, tu as soit un problème réseau avec tes ports, soit un bug avec l'application inexpliqué 8très peu probable), soit des liens de torrents qui n'ont plus de seeder!

Pour mac, transmission est probablement le meilleur...


----------



## icerose (10 Mars 2012)

sinon j'utilise utorrent a voir


----------

